

NTP's Fate Hinges on 'Father Time' - bradknowles
https://www.informationweek.com/it-life/ntps-fate-hinges-on-father-time/d/d-id/1319432

======
bradknowles
Disclaimer: I work with Harlan on the NTP Public Services Project and the NTP
Foundation, but even I didn't know that the finances were this bad.

